# Best wishes



## chiarag

Hi all,
how do you say Best Wishes in Greek? it's not related to a special occasion like Xmas or birthdays, but generical.
Thanks  a lot

Chiara


----------



## ireney

Chiara how about an example though? I mean there's is
Τις καλύτερες ευχές μου (tis kaliteres efhes mou) but this is only for i.e. "give your wife my best wishes" situations.


----------



## chiarag

which part of the example means "best wishes"? Can we use it alone?
I found that οιωνοσκοπίες  but i don't know the meaning


----------



## ireney

No, no, no! Οιωνοσκοπίες means augury, divination. Reading/interpreting the omens.

The example is translated verbatim "my best wishes" You cannot leave "my" out in Greek.
Tis kaliteres (τις καλύτερες) means the best
efhes (ευχές) = wishes
(mou) μου =  my


----------



## chiarag

I would use it for a greeting card..do u think is this correct?
;-)


----------



## ireney

Yeap! It's like "Tanti auguri" (which would be Πολλές Ευχές- polles efhes) if that helps (just saw your nationality which I should have guessed by your username)


----------



## chiarag

Thanks a lot ;-)) yes, i'm italian (bari)
a friend of mine just told me hronia polla, is that similar to polles efhes?
(I was one in Greece, in Parga..wonderful!!)


----------



## ireney

Hmm Hronia Polla means Many years. It's a general wish for different celebrations. Xmas, birthdays, namedays etc

So your friend either wished to you for Xmas (a little early) or for Bday, nameday or something of the kind. 

You can reply with a card saying Polles efhes if you like 

(I like bari better than Praga by the way)


----------

